
Ask HN: Any other solo founders apply for YC 2018? - mrburton
I know YC favors submissions that have between 2 and four founders.<p>Regardless of the outcome of my submission, I am moving to Mountain View CA at the end of May.<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing about other solo founders.<p>P.S. I&#x27;m looking for a co-founder who is excited by the idea of building an IFTTT for user behavior. e.g., If a user views a product 5 times in 10 minutes, we&#x27;ll notify your server of the event so you can react in near real-time. I&#x27;m a software engineer by trade and choice :)<p>E-mail me at mr burton (at.) gmail
======
allanmacgregor
I submitted my application as a solo founder last night! It will definitively
be harder but YC or no I'm pushing forward with my startup idea.

~~~
mrburton
What was your motivation for applying to YC?

The reason why I applied was due to the infrastructure they provide; advice,
networking, the insight that that otherwise would take a lot longer to obtain.

Not to mention the YC family is a highly supportive group. That's worth its
weight in gold alone.

------
mtreis86
I applied solo. Going to build it one way or the other. It would be faster
with funding though, and with the amount of work that will take it would be
nice to have help.

